# Hit raccoon, engine light on now



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

I dusted a huge raccoon a couple weeks ago, cracked part of the lower grill and popped out one of the plastic pieces where fog lights go (11 eco, so no fogs). Inside of it was a wire with what looked like a sensor. It had come out of it's bracket. I popped it back in and noticed that since then my engine light is on. Big deal or a "Meh" until I can get it in? 

Thanks.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

The impact probably broke your active air dam shutters since you have an Eco, which caused the check engine light to set. It's not really a big deal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it popped out the left front fog lamp cover it may also have damaged the outside thermometer.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dont think it sets a cel for busting the air temp sensor. My brother busted his and drove for a week without a cel... or a outside temp lol. Until the new one came in. Only a few bucks from rock auto. If it does turn out to be the shutters i have a set in the garage i didnt put back on when i traded my car in.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Outside temp works fine, I don't think it's the shutters since it was low and on the left (driver's) side. Going on week three, everything seems normal....


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Handles said:


> Outside temp works fine, I don't think it's the shutters since it was low and on the left (driver's) side. Going on week three, everything seems normal....


Probably something small then. You can always go to autozone or similar and get the CEL code read. (Most auto parts will read it for free)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I took out an Ostrich at 55 MPH to the horror of another Car stopped dead on our two lane highway and lost a Fog light which we glued back in on my Hyundai. However I had the imprint of an Ostrich face on my Sonata which wiped right off. Looked in my rear view mirror after this happened and just saw a big plume of feathers like a bomb had gone off~


----------

